# Looking for a roommate/farmhand?



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

Mentioned in regular HT but figured post here as well.

30yr old male, currently applying for disability due to depression and anxiety disorders. Seeking farm to live on and contribute to.

At present can offer $100 a month rent and cover own board.

With depression and anxiety disorders I cannot hold steady employment, but I can still help around a family farm or homestead. Rough estimate is 2 hours of work around the farm a day, minimum, barring complications due to disorders. Flareups of disorder on average are 1-3 days a month with rare 2-3 week 'bursts'.

Anti-confrontational and prone to withdraw when depressed. I have my issues but I am not one to take it out on others.

Possible smoker(go back and for on quitting)
Light/seldom drinker
No drug use but has no problems with 'mild' drugs around.

I presently live with parents and siblings. While I love them they are counter productive to my complications and also heavily resistant to my homesteading dreams.

Would likely arrive via bus and maintain a 'get out of town' stash for travel expenses and such if the arrangement did not work out.

Random stuff
Pro-organic, deep bed intensive method gardening. Mild interest in crafts and fiber arts. Eager to work with(and learn to butcher) chickens, rabbits, and goats. Possibly larger livestock if infrastructure is in place to handle. Christian and AF&AM Mason. While my problems complicate my ability to deal with people and crowds I am eager to find ways of making a difference and giving back to society despite being an 'nontraditional' type of person.

If interested please PM me and we can go over more details.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Someone has to reply to this, and since I'm here reading this post, here goes.....
Are you crazy? Nevermind you already answered that.100 amonth and only 2 hrs of work minus 1-3 days of non work upto 2-3 week burst!?!

Dude I'd get more done hiring a day laborer, and less headache and wear and tear on my house and nerves.

Is this post for real?


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2012)

Why are these young people all so depressed, anyway? Why ain't they outside playing? or chasing women, or something. Good Lord.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Prism...I would see if you could find a work camp situation that is designed for someone with your abilities in mind. There are many situational solutions out there, although I doubt you are going to find a "stranger" that is going to take you up on this unless they run a farm or ranch that is set up for this sort of situational work/board combo...usually they are a state or federally funded workcamp situation, unfortunately I think most are seasonal...but it would give you something to do, you would learn more skills that you are interested in and there is leeway and counselors usually on hand....and I don't think they make you pay for it.


----------



## lexa (Mar 30, 2012)

Have you tried looking into WWOOFing? That might be what you need.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

...............


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Add a roommate and it will cost more.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

............


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

hhhhhmm... seems like so many are being kinda hard on prismseed... 

I have to say, at least he is being up front and honest of what he feels he is capable of. I see WAY too many people out there looking for work over promising and under delivering. 

I've fought with depression when I was younger, and it's not something you can just decide you want to turn on or off... Just curious if medication has helped or hindered it? I had to get off all the medication they had me on because it was making things a lot worse.

If I was in the place I'm in the process of buying, I might be interested in giving the OP a chance. I think a person might be real surprised at what they are really capable of if they get away from a lot of the stressors in their life. Good country living can change a person's attitude real fast.. or, it could sink them too... 

I wouldn't have expected so many people around here to be so negative to the OP for posting what they feel they would be capable up front, instead of saying how great they are at everything, ,and then being a real problem when the truth came out.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Before you judge us, maybe you should think about whether or not he is telling the truth. Ever considered that you aren't getting the whole story? The online world is a small one.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2012)

Well, if you had been here a year or so, and saw 9,000 posts by someone else who is "depressed" and bound and determined to spread it around, maybe you'd see my POV at least.
It's not just the depression, it's the constant beating you over the head with it.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

OK.. I get that aspect too... but also part of depression is the "me" factor. Chemical imbalances in the brain that can cause depression aren't so well understood, and at times can be made worse by medication. 

I agree, just because it's on the interwebs don't make it real...

Granted, it can also make things worse for those that don't want to be subjected to it... I wasn't trying to judge anyone. I was just saying that some things are hard to understand unless you've been through it yourself... Some times a 1/4 mile in someone's shoes can cripple you too...

Wasn't meaning to offend anyone, just making an observation that evidently I don't know enough about.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Raven12 said:


> ............


You're thinking again......


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

somehow i never thought Prism wasn't truthful. he's been trying for awhile to get somewhere. not going to happen though with his problems . maybe like someone else said Woofing. i do feel for him whenever i see the same post more or less. those of us who are never depressed just dont know what it's like i guess. i always say i've been too busy over the years to get depressed . not that there weren't times i could have been. i see it in my friend everytime she comes here. i dont understand what she has to be depressed about. lots of money, a man every 2 or 3 nights etc. etc. but she's a mess. it happens i guess. like my mother use to say.be thankful, there but for the grace of god. ~Georgia.


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

> only 2 hrs of work minus 1-3 days of non work upto 2-3 week burst!?!


2 hours -minimum-. More is likely but I'm giving worst case scenario not peak performance. The week long happens once every several months.

As for the numerous concerns I would love to receive some examples of how to counter them. In the end both sides are going out on a limb. One of you could be a psycho killer that molests your sheep and feed hitchhikers to your hogs.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Prismseed said:


> 2 hours -minimum-. More is likely but I'm giving worst case scenario not peak performance. The week long happens once every several months.
> 
> As for the numerous concerns I would love to receive some examples of how to counter them. In the end both sides are going out on a limb. One of you could be a psycho killer that molests your sheep and feed hitchhikers to your hogs.


Ewe don't say....and the hogs only get the scraps.......:bouncy:

Oops,,,,should,,,keep quite about......

NEVER MIND.............................


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2012)

Psycho killers need roommates too.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Prismseed said:


> 2 hours -minimum-. More is likely but I'm giving worst case scenario not peak performance. The week long happens once every several months.
> 
> As for the numerous concerns I would love to receive some examples of how to counter them. In the end both sides are going out on a limb. One of you could be a psycho killer that molests your sheep and feed hitchhikers to your hogs.



I dont want to place my sheep in that kind of danger from a medicated stranger.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

L.A. said:


> You're thinking again......


Ooooo all caveman. Me likey. :spinsmiley:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Stop deleting your post, now it looks like I'm agreeing with your periods...LOL


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

zong said:


> Psycho killers need roommates too.


Thankyou zong.


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

I would appreciate it if you guys cut back on the jokes and such. This is important to me even if it is a flimsy idea.

I suppose I will just have to hang around and let folks get to know me better.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

What a crazy idea!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

zong said:


> Psycho killers need roommates too.


Lots of them.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Prismseed, I think it takes some courage -- or desperation -- to put your needs out there on a public forum such as this. But when you do, I think you have to expect that you're going to get a variety of responses. Since you already know you can only control what happens to you to the extent of where your skin ends and the world begins, I hope you can take what is said in response to your query with a grain of salt.

I am sympathetic to your predicament but personally, I'd never take on a situation such as the one you describe. As Fowler pointed out, it puts your farm host in a tough position. They have to deal with you 24/7 and only get 2-3 hours of value in return. Those kinds of situations are often left for families to deal with, not strangers.

I wish you all the best in your quest, but don't be surprised if it takes a long time to find a suitable circumstance.


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

Thank you Raeven, for taking the time to respond in such a constructive manner.



> it takes some courage -- or desperation --


Bit of both. The desperation is to be around some like minded people and that my efforts result in something lasting. As it stands I could loose my garden area to a pool or whatever other whim strikes my siblings fancy. Kinda urinating uphill when you're trying to bed compost, green manure, and dig deep beds.



> They have to deal with you 24/7 and only get 2-3 hours of value in return.


I suspect greater performance than that, but since I can't promise I guess it is a reasonable doubt to have. That said what would a better amount to offer?


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Prismseed, I am sending you a PM.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

Here there are farms where farmers take in people with all kind of problems. The farmers get money from the government to take extra care or measurements or whatever needed. I know a family who have a raspberry farm and they have most of the time one or two persons who work and live on the farm. They need the financial aid and can use the extra hand as well. 
I am not sure if something like that excists in the US.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Primseed, Don't take the joking personally....most threads here tend to drift off. It isn't that folks are trying to be mean.
I think you are being brave by putting yourself out there publically. Maybe it will lead you to something...I hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Prismseed said:


> I would appreciate it if you guys cut back on the jokes and such. This is important to me even if it is a flimsy idea.
> 
> I suppose I will just have to hang around and let folks get to know me better.



I only tease and joke with people I like,,,I wouldn't respond at all if not. 

You've got to admit some of these people are quick & FUNNY.....

:bandwagon:


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Prismseed said:


> I suspect greater performance than that, but since I can't promise I guess it is a reasonable doubt to have. That said what would a better amount to offer?


Honesty and full disclosure are the best policies, as you have already presumably done. I don't think it serves you well to offer more than of what you feel capable. But I can tell you that I've had fully functioning persons who can assure far more time devoted to farm tasks with fewer potential disruptions offer a similar situation, and I didn't find it tempting in any way to disturb my own peace. Your energy will become their energy, and that's a lot for someone to overcome.

Like Fowler said, there is a lot of available labor around to be had for far less cost than someone living on one's property full time. In that cost, I include the personal, quiet, uneventful enjoyment of one's own place.

As for your point about losing your garden area, how would it be different living with a family on their farm? Wouldn't you be subject to the same deprivation -- in fact, perhaps even more so?

Again, I wish you success.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Groene Pionier said:


> Here there are farms where farmers take in people with all kind of problems. The farmers get money from the government to take extra care or measurements or whatever needed. I know a family who have a raspberry farm and they have most of the time one or two persons who work and live on the farm. They need the financial aid and can use the extra hand as well.
> I am not sure if something like that excists in the US.


LOL, of course not, Groene. That would be termed "socialism," because anything done in this country to lift one's fellow man is so viewed by a large segment of our society. And my, my, we can't have that.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

Raeven said:


> LOL, of course not, Groene. That would be termed "socialism," because anything done in this country to lift one's fellow man is so viewed by a large segment of our society. And my, my, we can't have that.


so that was a totally wrong answer :sob: sorry for that :run:


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Didn't you already try this in Ohio?


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

> Didn't you already try this in Ohio?


Yes and no.

Went to Ohio with a girl I loved. Turns out she didn't love me so much. I was sleeping on a flea ridden couch, facing my first real case of heartbreak. My sister decided I was coming home and setup a way for me to get home, I was so bleh at the time I just went with it.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

She loved you enough to move to MD. She gave you a shot at homesteading twice. I would say that isn't so bleh.


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

Before it went sour there was no bleh.

There was no second shot. She had already decided before we went to Ohio she was ending the relationship.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Awww I knew I had seen you before on another forum. Honestly your not going to get many takers from here IMO. I think you are very brave to put out the facts. Apparently there are people that don't understand what depression does to some people or they would be a bit less judgemental.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I understand exactly what depression does to people who have it and I know first hand what is does to the people that love them.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Raven12 said:


> Before you judge us, maybe you should think about whether or not he is telling the truth. Ever considered that you aren't getting the whole story? The online world is a small one.



.............You realize of course , that , anyone who posts on here could be a Psycho nutcase and UNless you know them personally , you wouldn't know the difference !


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2012)

Hey!! Us psychos don't much like being called nutcases.


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

> and I know first hand what is does to the people that love them.


It is hard on the family and those close to them. But some of it is up to the depressed individual and how they choose to manifest/cope with it. Withdraw, aggression, shutdown, self-destruction, drugs, booze, sex the list goes on and on.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Raven12 said:


> Didn't you already try this in Ohio?


Much as I despise MD, Ohio is hands down the worst place I've lived--ever. I've been trying to escape for nearly 2 years; if I get everything done tonight and tomorrow, I'm hitting the road Wednesday and not looking back. Okay, I have to come back 1 time to get the rest of my stuff and finalize bank matters but I dread it. I will LOL when I see the welcome to Kentucky sign and cry copious tears when I am forced to see the Ohio "Gotcha, sucker" one again. Bleh is right.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Prismseed said:


> It is hard on the family and those close to them. But some of it is up to the depressed individual and how they choose to manifest/cope with it. Withdraw, aggression, shutdown, self-destruction, drugs, booze, sex the list goes on and on.


And it mentally and physically beats down the people that care for you.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Prismseed, this is my take on you, sure you have your "issues" but you seem like a kind soul. I understand what you mean by turning inward, I have dealt/lived with two close people who took it out on others--just saying I know what it means to live/love depressed people. I just want to say that you strike me as NOT a drama queen, NOT someone who tells people what to do/think/be. You seem to be open to folks all along the specturm, even treehuggers haha, and someone who hopes for something better. Which is more than i can say for a lot of "healthy" people. I wish you luck in your journey. You might even just start walking.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Nice nice post WT


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

I hug the treehuggers while they hug the trees. :grouphug:

Thanks to everyone with encouraging and kind words.

The jokes were usefull to thicken my skin.

Been thinking on it and I believe I could offer a 4 hour a day minimum. Mind this is not necessarily consecutive straight through 4 hours. If I could do that I would have a part time job and pay rent.

Keep in mind this doesn't include personal projects which at the very least I will have the 'landlords' approval do and preferably would have results that are mutually beneficial.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

katydidagain said:


> Much as I despise MD, Ohio is hands down the worst place I've lived--ever. I've been trying to escape for nearly 2 years; if I get everything done tonight and tomorrow, I'm hitting the road Wednesday and not looking back. Okay, I have to come back 1 time to get the rest of my stuff and finalize bank matters but I dread it. I will LOL when I see the welcome to Kentucky sign and cry copious tears when I am forced to see the Ohio "Gotcha, sucker" one again. Bleh is right.


Kentucky? What happened to the little house in Atlanta?


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Shygal said:


> Kentucky? What happened to the little house in Atlanta?


Kentucky borders Ohio.........she may be driving through Kentucky to get to Atlanta.... Prismseed...good luck! You put it out there and I got to give you a lot of credit for that.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Shy, Welcome to Kentucky is the first sign that you're out of Ohio. I think Katy means that the instant she's out of Ohio will be a happy one (not only her final destination).


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

True I suppose. Ive always liked Ohio. I kind of think that if someone is unhappy, moving isnt going to change that. It doesn't matter what state you live in, if you can't dump the garbage before you go.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Groene Pionier said:


> Here there are farms where farmers take in people with all kind of problems. The farmers get money from the government to take extra care or measurements or whatever needed. I know a family who have a raspberry farm and they have most of the time one or two persons who work and live on the farm. They need the financial aid and can use the extra hand as well.
> I am not sure if something like that excists in the US.


Yes, these exist in the U.S., he just has to locate them...Raeven was being facetious...or that's how I took her comment anyway.  There are many places, whether farms or just work programs here (U.S.) that are designed for people with issues such as the ones Prismseed deals with. Again, he just has to find them...passing for disability will be the first grand step for that, if he gets on that, it will be easier for him to facilitate what he's looking for...so he's on the right track, just has to stick with it.


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

Whynot, do you know the names of any of these programs? I'll start looking into it.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Prismseed said:


> Whynot, do you know the names of any of these programs? I'll start looking into it.


You'll have to do your own research but this all should point you in the right direction.

Employment Information for Job Seekers with Disabilities - Services for Job Seekers with Disabilities -Â  Division of Workforce Development and Adult Learning

Maryland Department of Disabilities

Employed Individuals with Disabilities Program

Disabilities, Maryland Dept. of - Functions

http://www.agrability.org/Documents/AgrAbility_10-Year_Report.pdf

MarylandJobNetwork.com - Find a Job: JobCast

Selective Placement Program Coordinator (SPPC) Directory

People with Disabilities | Goodwill Industries International, Inc.

Resources for Maryland Families

Local Resources for employment of People With Disabilities in Maryland

Social Security Publications

Federal Employment of People with Disabilities

People with Disabilities | SBA.gov

https://oig.hhs.gov/oei/reports/oei-07-98-00260.pdf

U.S. Department of Labor - Office of Disability Employment Policy


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

You've got to be kiddin' me.


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

Maybe we are.... maybe we aren't


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Shygal said:


> True I suppose. *Ive always liked Ohio.* I kind of think that if someone is unhappy, moving isnt going to change that. It doesn't matter what state you live in, if you can't dump the garbage before you go.


So why don't you go live there? Why did you leave PA? Oh, I think I remember why...

Cannot figure out why you consider my life worthy of your comments...move on, k?


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2012)

Some people are up drinking. again. Other people are up working. Again. k?


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

zong said:


> Some people are up drinking. again. Other people are up working. Again. k?


Some people can't mind their own business.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2012)

After only viewing 2 of your posts, I can see that the woman in my life who was the worst imaginable human is somehow, comparatively, highly desirable.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2012)

Sadly, I don't have all of eternity to wait for a snappy, instantaneous reply. I'm not sure about that instantaneous word tho?? At any rate, in case I die of old age before you think up spmething sweet to say, I'll preclude all that with "Oh, yeah?"


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

zong said:


> After only viewing 2 of your posts, I can see that the woman in my life who was the worst imaginable human is somehow, comparatively, highly desirable.


Be careful what you say next...very careful...


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2012)

You're a step behind, or I'm a step ahead. At any rate, you're like the woman in that video. You hear the mattress squeaking, but you don't know why.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2012)

As I age ungracefully, waiting on your response, I must reflect and admit, I've had many discussions with people who were more disagreeable than you. If you(or your moderator) don't see that as a compliment, I'm not surprised, Read it again.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

This is the part where they get to fighting and end up tangled in the garden fence with the old kinky snake. Then he refuses to cut her loose untill she calls him her sweet potato. I see how that southern mentality goes lol.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2012)

Momeldood. Just because you couldn't handle the snake in the fence analogy, there's no reason to punish me forever. You know how I feel about you. Sweet potato.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

I guess I missed your special video along with that post; I don't just hang out here but do visit other sites and places when I'm enjoying time on the Net. (I'm watching an old B&W movie favorite tonight, too.) 

Let's be blunt: your opinion matters not to me. Sorry.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2012)

katydidagain said:


> I guess I missed your special video along with that post; I don't just hang out here but do visit other sites and places when I'm enjoying time on the Net. (I'm watching an old B&W movie favorite tonight, too.)
> 
> Let's be blunt: your opinion matters not to me. Sorry.


Of course!! Thats why you keep answering me, because " your opinion matters not to me. Sorry."
Everybody bet me. But I said, "No, she won't keep rising to the bait, you guys are wrong" And they kept saying "She's crazy about you!! She lives for you to answer one of her posts!! Can't you see that?" And I was saying, "No way!" And they bet me and I lost, because you just can't not reply.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

zong said:


> Of course!! Thats why you keep answering me, because " your opinion matters not to me. Sorry."
> Everybody bet me. But I said, "No, she won't keep rising to the bait, you guys are wrong" And they kept saying "She's crazy about you!! She lives for you to answer one of her posts!! Can't you see that?" And I was saying, "No way!" And they bet me and I lost, because you just can't not reply.


Strange.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey, don't worry. There's some other woman who lives to hear from me. Her name id Katydidagain. Oh, wait, that's you.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2012)

OK, that was really, really good. I'll try hard to slow down to real time. Seriously, that was good. I'm impressed.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2012)

How far am I off from real time?? I can adjust. maybe. Am I within 5 minutes?? I'll count the seconds here.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh, well!! I waited and waited. But while I was waiting, after hours and hours, I realized, I could never give up being ahead of the future for keeping up with poke-along Sue time. Only MaverickXXX is in the same time frame as me. So, I guess. See you yesterday!! Sadly, I get that.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

November 4th daylight savings time. Turn your clocks BACK 1 hour.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2012)

doodle-ette!! We're not talking about time zones or daylight savings time. We're breaking down the whole space-time continuum. I mean, nobody understands it but you and me, and they all want to be involved in the decision!!! Silly quantum physicists!


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Indeed. I'm still beholden to the belief that chemistry trumps physics. You can build a better bridge, but corrossive forces will tear it down eventually.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Well . . . I see that someone has been hitting the homebrews a bit lately.

Best call it a night and try and sleep it off. Time and space wait for no one.


Primseed, I wish you the best in your quest.

Keep the faith and set your sights high.

Eventually, you will find the right fit.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2012)

Bridges are OK. I'm into britches. Or, I guess, if you're in the worst possible time zone, "breetches" That's like 170 years in the past time zone. In 1630.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Ah the 1630's before breast implants and plastic surgery when ugly flat chested women had to improvise with fashion.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2012)

You're really hot in that picture, mom. I got off just saying that.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks! It was St. Patrick's Day and I had just gotten a perm.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

copperkid3 said:


> Well . . . I see that someone has been hitting the homebrews a bit lately.
> 
> Best call it a night and try and sleep it off. Time and space wait for no one.
> 
> ...


Primseed started this thread so maybe a few peeps need to put the quart jar down. 

But I do wish him godspeed on his journey. God has a plan for each of us.

I just watched "People Will Talk" again and am now enjoying "Christmas in Connecticut". I like the 1945 version but Kris in the 1992 one is also good--that's the one playing now. (Yes, I like Dyan Cannon--liked her in "Honeysuckle Rose" also--very pretty lady.)

Tonight I like a lot of things--some people not so much but, then again, I never did like them anyway.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

katydidagain said:


> So why don't you go live there? Why did you leave PA? Oh, I think I remember why...
> 
> Cannot figure out why you consider my life worthy of your comments...move on, k?


Then stop posting about your life on the internet, k? You put it out there, I will comment on it if I want to.

And perhaps I will move to Ohio. I have 3 very good friends there. Your hatred of the place is within you, its not within the state.

By the way, I left PA about 10 months after I left QG. I moved back to be near my mother because she is nearing 80 and lives alone, k? Otherwise I might have stayed there, the country was nice and the people I worked with were as well. Are you satisfied with that answer? Because I know you were hoping for something to make me feel bitter as you do, sorry, that left me a long long time ago. If you think it was a barb, I have to laugh at that one. Nice try though


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Shygal said:


> If you think it was a barb, I have to laugh at that one. Nice try though


No barb intended--not worth the effort.


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

Katy,,, where are you in your travels? Enquiring minds that care,, would like to know.
GH
ETA: sorry prismseed,,, seems as tho,,, well,,, you know


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

katydidagain said:


> No barb intended--not worth the effort.


Of course it was intended. Same reason I could have said why you were in Ohio, no?


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

I've got my money on you, Shygal.

Not only are you strong; you're sane.

Probably what attracts Zong. You know opposites attract. :thumb:


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Haha true! Though Zong's insanity is a lot more sane than other peoples sanity sometimes


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

Judy in IN said:


> I've got my money on you, Shygal.
> 
> Not only are you strong; you're sane.
> 
> Probably what attracts Zong. You know opposites attract. :thumb:


 I admire a strong woman,,, controlling *and* opinionated? not so much.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2012)

I wouldn't think it would be fair for me to be opinionated and at the same time feel that a woman shouldn't be opinionated. If it's fair for me, it has to be fair for her. That's my idea of fair, fair for all, not just fair for me. 

It would be mighty controlling to be opinionated and think the other party didn't have the same rights to be opinionated.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

Marshloft, Sorry, but you wouldn't recognize true control if it ran over you on it's way to Georgia.

I truly hope that you don't follow in Bill's footsteps. It's a scary path.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2012)

I know who I am, and always have. I feel no need to be dominant in order to feel good about myself. I'd like a partner, not a servant.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Marshloft said:


> I admire a strong woman,,, controlling *and* opinionated? not so much.


Yes, we all know you only like a woman that does not express feelings and emotions aka doormat


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

But what does the doormat say?


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Apparently you can leave the carp behind...


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

Every time I see a new post in this thread I think for half a second 'ooh! advice or maybe salvation!"

Yet again disappointed.


----------

